# Dunk Carp



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

So I made corn last weekend and forgot to dump it. You can smell the fermentation at work. Will it harm fish?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Nope, in fact it'll probably increase your chances. The fermentation process is caused by the natural sugars in the corn, making the bait ultra tasty and smelly. Corn of course makes whiskey.
There's people who actually use whiskey in their pack bait recipes. So I'd say your alright, it'll be good about a week maybe 2 after you start smelling it start to ferment.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I know people that use fermented corn and have great success with it. I like my corn to be fresh and almost sweet smelling. There is nothing worse than spodding out fermented corn and getting the juice all over you.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love those stinky corn... I would actually stir in the mold with the corn too... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

A week in the car with 90 degree days makes green corn. Smelled like a frat party. They were quite happy with it :beer:

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to fill my black 5 gal buckets up with field corn add my little secret stuff to them and sit them outside in the sun to brew (with lids on , but best to poke a small hole to vent gas or it will blow the lid off and make a mess)....carp love fermented corn !!!


----------

